# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Ronnie or Dorian? Who has the freakiest back?

## retired

dare to compare...

----------


## retired

...

----------


## Shredz

both good..but my vote goes to dorian..
IE. Xmas tree

----------


## Padawan

I agree, Yates is the man.

----------


## Pheedno

Definately Yates

----------


## Farmer

Ronnie colemans back looks like its fat. He has so much muscle there is muscle literally pouring and overlapping other muscle. Yates is more pleasing, but ronnie's is more of a "how big can I get" type of experiment. I'm not voting for either because my votes always go to the man...Arnold.

peace

----------


## kaiser soze

I'm for Dorian...
Coleman can only dream the thickness of Dorian.

----------


## BigDude

I'm actually quite surprised there's folks out there, who think Dorian's back is better. It may look a bit dryer, but in mass and width, Ronnie rules supreme!! Just check the attached photos, and tell me where my logic fails.

----------


## BigDude

..

----------


## BigDude

He's back was the best when he compete, but...

----------


## BigDude

Overall, Dorian is not even close in freakiness.. check the glutes, hamstrings.. the total package.

----------


## retired

I actually think that Dorian had the superior glute/ham conditioning. I would also give him the nod in terms of sheer mass and thickness; Coleman has a smaller waist, which creates the illusion that his enormous lat spread is even bigger than it is.

----------


## retired

...

----------


## williampowers

You think dorian did Growth Hormone ??????????????

----------


## Shredz

I love it...this is going to end up in a fight I know it...lol Kidding!!!!

Well this thread started about who has the best back and now it is who has the total package..

I vote still stays with Dorian.

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by williampowers_ 
> *You think dorian did Growth Hormone??????????????*


Are you kidding?????????????

----------


## williampowers

I ask because his gut isnt extended like ronnies.
I know he is juiced up out the box though..

----------


## Big Al

I respect both, but the overall package without a doubt goes to Dorian, having seen both at there best Dorian has it.

Peace

----------


## retired

...still, Coleman is one freaky MF!

----------


## palme

Ronnie is the man!

----------


## retired

...

----------


## jonesmeister

i think colemans back is bigger and freakier, but dorians is more pleasing massive but not sickly, i aint in to who can look the freakiest :LOL:

----------


## HARDCORE

Dorian reigns supreme in terms of back and overall package IMHO.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

Dorian for sure. 
Coleman might have more mass but its not all about mass IMO.

----------


## mike2112

definitly Coleman:he has a freaky back!!!
I don't think Dorian used GH  :ROFLOL:  
OF course he used BIG DOSES OF GH!!!!!

----------


## Bigkid

I hate Ronnie, but he's got Dorian beat in every back pose except the front lat spread. Dorain looks better that Ronnie in that one.

----------


## Gardo

Without a doubt Dorian. He's got mass with striation upon striation. He's got the total package.

----------


## BigDude

Guys.. Dorian wins few poses, but Ronnie has taken the sport to a new level. Dorian's midsection was very blocky in the end, and even though Ronnie's midsection is not the smallest around, it's proportionally a lot better than Dorian's. Bodypart by bodypart, I would rate them like this:

Biceps: Ronnie (Dorian never had them, btw)
Triceps: Ronnie (Dorian had good ones, but never striated)
Chest: A tough one, Dorians chest was excellent, but so is Ronnies. Hardness-wise, Dorian was better, Ronnie's are more massive (they practically hang)
Abs: Dorian, more pleasing muscle shape. Ronnie's midsection is not as wide, though.
Thighs: Ronnie. Dorian had nice thighs, but he never got the striated.
Glutes: Ronnie. Even though Dorian had tight glutes, they still somehow looked fat, just like his face. Ronnie's glutes are extremely ripped, and no one comes even close.
Hamstrings: Both have good hamstrings, but combined with glutes, Ronnies hamstrings look better. Dorian's might be harder though.
Calves: this goes to Dorian.
Back: Ronnie. Dorian had better xmas tree, but that's pretty much it. Ronnie is way wider that Dorian. Or maybe he just appears wider, but who cares, that's what body building is all about; mass AND proportions. Ronnie can't be beat in back double biceps. 
Shoulders: both have decent shoulders, not the freakiest in the sport. I would still give this to Ronnie, since his shoulders complement his amazing arm proportions.

Don't get me wrong. Dorian was my hero, and still is. Some years he was in excellent shapes, but some years he just looked disgusting (such as 1994). I could never show a picture of Dorian in 1994 and say I'd like to look like him.

Ronnie is ... well, the man.  :Wink:

----------


## retired

When I look at these pictures of Dorian, I see the complete package. As for who has the more massive back, I will try and scan some of the pics that I have of Dorian comparing lat-spreads with other top BBs. When you see the way that his spread DWARFS those of people still competing today against Coleman, you will appreciate just how enormous his back really was. Pictures don't do it justice.

Can you tell that I'm something of a Dorian fan?  :Smilie:

----------


## retired

another...

----------


## mando

body part for part ronnie kills dorian , but i guess its not fair to compare them ....... as each was and is a great champ in their time , only thing about dorian is that his arms were very small compared to the rest of his body , to me a mr '' o'' should have monsters for arms a.k.a ronnie..... secondly dozzer's training was crazy although it worked for him in the end it got him .... i mean hip injury , delt problems , torn bicep , torn tricep ...... i still think the high volume works great .hey, if it worked for sergio n arnie its gotta be good !! btw ronnie trains like that as well.

----------


## jonesmeister

i stll think yates is better than coleman, coleman is just to freaky , dorianis excellant huge but not sick, ronnies muscles look like rolls of fat imo.

----------


## demetri

> _Originally posted by Farmer_ 
> *Yates is more pleasing,*


I just can't think of either as pleasing ... well I can't imagine a woman looking at either of those men and saying "I gots to have that".

My vote goes to Dorian.

IMO bodybuilding has had enough of the freaks and needs to start going towards a more healthy looking physique, like back in the 60s ... just not as smooth.

----------


## Pete235

Speaking of freaky mass.....how far can this guy go??!!

----------


## Pete235

or even....

----------


## vector

wow these 2 last pics are impressive! When were they taken?

----------


## jersey juice

Coleman got him beat with the back, I"m a big Dorian fan & not a huge Ronnie fan, but Ronnie's back is just mountains of muscle mass just overflowing like some kind of growth....mass wise...Ronnie

----------


## mando

ronnie still the man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! bring it on jay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Penetrator

Well, Dorian was the king, but I have to say, everybody fades next to Ronnie. Too much mass? Wtf, is it the Olympia or Mr. Universe?

----------


## Power_Andy

Looking at your pictures ... it's a pity to say that Dorian was best -( and now his back doesn't seem supreme ...

----------


## Gene

Ronnie's nutritionists better get his diet right this time.. I didn't like his conditioning in 2001... I rather see him get deserved wins, because he is definately pushing some freak barriers.

Did anyone see video of dorian pose in his first Mr. O? very thick and tight.

Who has the best back? Ronnie of course... I dont think this is much of a contest if you look close.

gh? heh... maybe they experimented just a tad bit  :LOL:  I'm guessing they each took about 10 times what the average gh user takes. Heck, I can't wait to see a 6', 400+lb freak on the mr. olympia stage one day...

----------


## tt333

Ronnie

----------


## RICKY1979

LEE HANEY BEATS BOTH OF THEM!!!

----------


## retired

Lee Haney had the best back until Dorian came along. It's funny, but Haney is almost never mentioned these days, even though he won eight Olympias in a row and dominated bodybuilding for the better part of a decade.

In the current issue of Flex, Samir Banout (no slouch in the back department) rated Ronnie as having the SECOND best back- after Dorian- in the history of the sport. I have to agree with him...

----------


## retired

found some more... I gotta keep this thread alive, tomorrow is back day  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## retired

another

----------


## Decoder

I dont give a shit for either of them! fucking HGH junkies. 70's was the only era of bodybuilders i respect.

----------


## OoDee

This may go slightly off topic but what was so special about Dorian that made him win the olympia so many times? I´ve never liked him even as much as Ronnie (I can see why Ronnie has won the olympia tho I don´t really his looks). To me Dorian has never looked anything more than an average bodybuilder. Sure he´s big but that alone doesn´t equal to one of the greatest bodybuilders. So I was just wondering... what made him what he is?

OoDee

----------


## retired

OoDee, and you kidding me?

If the photographic evidence has not convinced you, then nothing that I say will change your mind. To each his own...

----------


## OoDee

> _Originally posted by gordero_ 
> *OoDee, and you kidding me?
> 
> If the photographic evidence has not convinced you, then nothing that I say will change your mind. To each his own...*


Yeah... I guess. To me Dorian just never looked anything THAT special... definately above the average but not Mr.Olympia...

OoDee

----------


## Steele

yates is dry but ronnie beats him with width and incredible back mass.

----------


## retired

I still think that if you got out the measuring tape, Dorian would have significantly larger dimensions that Coleman- at least as far as back is concerned. Coleman has bigger arms and some CRAZY-ASS quads- unbelievably thick in the offseason- but Dorian's back is wider, thicker, and more detailed. 

Coleman has the freaky waist, even when it is bloated, that magnifies his monstrous width even more. From the back, the greater disparity between lat width and waist size makes Ronnie look even wider than he is, IMO.

I wish that someone would scan some pics of the top six doing the mandatory poses from the 1994 Olympia. Even though Dorian was off slightly due to injury, the shots from the back, where he is compared to Levrone et al- show just how monstrous he was at his best.

----------


## THEO_HUXTABLE

ronnie blows dorians away, he has far superior genetics and a back that is just insane, dorian has good density and hardness to his back but over all mass and width goes to ronnie. i mean just watch dorians "blood and guts" video and watch ronnies " the unbelievable" and see which one is more impressive.

----------


## retired

Which one is more impressive? Blood and Guts by far. Watch Dorian's execution versus Ronnie's "heave and ho" approach. Coleman's style obviously works for him, but anyone else would be crippled after a couple of months. On the other hand, every rep that Dorian does is deliberate and slow- THAT is impressive, given the weights that he is using.

----------


## hartyman

tyjkjl

----------


## harl

> _Originally posted by mando_ 
> * but i guess its not fair to compare them ....... as each was and is a great champ in their time*


well said...sorry for the quality pic of a pic.

----------


## harl

another off season

----------


## retired

great pics, harl! If memory serves, those are pics of Yates from Flex magazine circa 1993 in which he weighs 290lbs. Awesome!

----------


## Random

sorry guys Coleman is invincible. end of story.

----------


## retired

tell that to Gunter. Dorian remained undefeated after he won his first Olympia, and he defended his title on the post-Olympia European circuit with strange judges.

----------


## chinups

I think those guys are borderline retarted looking in some pics.....

----------


## incrediblemass

I think dorian didn't use synthol like nowadays pros do.

----------


## BigDude

I don't know what you think, but Coleman seems better to me.. still. Some people say coleman's back is not that big, it just appears big thanks to his narrow waist. Well, I placed the guys on top of each other in Photoshop, and Coleman's back seems an inch wider on both sides, in other words his back is two inches wider. Add a smaller waistline to equation, and this is the result. So, it's not just proportions.. it's proportions AND size.

----------


## BigDude

Oh yeah, Coleman's arms look more impressive from the back.. 2 inches bigger or so. And they actually ARE 2 inches bigger (or should I say were, unfortunately they seem to shrink each year)

----------


## retired

Coleman's arms are definitely bigger, but in the first comparison- where they are standing "relaxed"- Dorian's back looks much thicker and more detailed. 

Also, keep in the mind that the pic of Dorian is backstage at the Olympia (in other words, at his driest and most depleted), whereas Coleman's pic appears to have been taken elsewhere.

The lat spread shots don't appear to be of the same scale- Ronnie looks closer to the camera in his pic, IMO.

----------


## retired

..but hey- thanks for the comparison shots, Big Dude! They are awesome!

----------


## BigDude

Dorian's back may seem a bit thicker depth wise, but Ronnie's is wider for sure. The second shot is hard to comapre too, but I actually think Dorian is closer the the camera, because it's a studio shot taken indoors, while Ronnies picture is a contest shot, taken in a huge hall, wherever the contest was held. Dorian's traps seem deeper, but other than that, I think it goes to Ronnie.

So, maybe the next question is, who's going to surpass these gentlemen and when? No one saw Ronnie coming, and suddenly he was Mr. O. but he was already a mega freak before that. Now, who can be the next one? I don't see anyone at the moment, unfortunately. If no one steps up, whoever wins the title thanks to Ronnie being old, could be a very underrated Mr. O because he probably didn't take the sport to a new level I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## retired

BD, you raise an excellent point. It's hard to imagine anyone taking the sport to the next level, although someone like Cutler might take the same level of muscular size and add a new degree of polish.

In the meantime, here's another pic while we're waiting...

----------


## Matteusinho

The 3 B's

1: coleman
2: yates
3: columbo 

franco was a damn super freak

----------


## OVG

I read an interview with Dorian, he said he could not beat Ronnie today because Ronnie is to freaky. I believe he said that if he did he would want to use his physique circa 1993. He really didn't go into whos back was bigger or not. But since Dorian is my hero and inspiration... I would definetly say his back is better. In his relaxed pic above he just looks so massive. I could only dream of looking like that some day. If anybody wants to see that article I believe its in flex from not to long ago. I will have to go look for it.

----------


## retired

OVG, the funny thing is that Coleman said that HE could never beat Dorian in an interview that he gave after winning his first couple of titles.

What this tells me is that both men have class, and are secure enough in their respective greatness to show humility.

Dorian's physique was very misleading in clothes. He would pull his shoulders back, pinching his scapula together and making himself look narrow. That was just the way he stood- I don't think it was deliberate. When he allowed his scapula to s-p-r-e-a-d, then it was 747 time!  :Angel:

----------


## ZachG_85

I've always wondered why there are two shots of Ronnie with an unbelievable lat spread, but no more. I've never actually seen Ronnie hit that pose.

Regardless, look how much further Yates' lats go beyond his shoulders. It's not just pure width, it's development. Otherwise a guy could have a huge structure but a wider back. Moreover, Dorian is obviously infinitely thicker. Look at the two spreads, it's not even a contest. That quad-picture up there proves that Dorian dominates, far and away. Especially that first one, yoiks.

----------


## Domestic

thats f*cked up how they have no fat on their ass. each cheek looks like a half moon & their legs are big as tree trucks. who in the hell would want to look like that?

----------


## kristian

Well I don't know how to put this...

Ronnie might be bigger but for some reason his overall physique doesn't look as impressive as Dorian's. Maybe it's Synthol, maybe GH I don't know but in some pictures Ronnie looks like he's made of inflatable plastic.

For me, Dorian Yates will always be the best bodybuilder. Just look how impressive and thick this guy was in his prime:

----------


## markas214

Coleman for pure freak size. They're so massive,His lats hang. The first pics it looks like Dorian is pumped and Coleman's back is cold.

----------


## nickrizz

It depends on what look you like. If you like freaky big it is definately Ronnie, but if you like old fashoned mass it is dorian

----------


## sd11

Why is it that on every single board this Dorian vs Ronnie back debate pops up. When you paste pictures and waste all this time comparing them via these photos then all you're showing is that you lack a lot of knowledge when it comes to this sport. These are 2 dimensional pics, nothing like real life, not to mention that each pic has different lighting. The only way to compare two bodybuilders is to see them live on stage next to one another. They are no doubt the two greatest bodybuilders of all time and I have seen both on stage. Ronnie is the greatest Mr. O of all time and will win every year until he retires, no one can touch him!

----------


## ZachG_85

Well, Ronnie isn't the best Mr. O ever, first. That's Lee Haney.

2nd, Ronnie is great. Obviously. However, if you see them both in motion, even not beside each other, just watch videos of them, Dorian is in another leage from Ronnie. Thicker, harder. Period.

----------


## sd11

Why is Haney the best, because he has the most titles? Ronnie has taken his physique to a level no one else ever has and if he wants to break Haney's record he can, as long as he continues to compete.On another note did you not read anything I wrote? Now your comparing them from videos, also with different lighting. I've seen them on video bro and better yet I've each in person on stage on two seperate occasions. Just like I said before (and if you notice I never once said who has a better back) YOU CAN'T COMPARE TWO BODYBUILDERS UNLESS THEY ARE ON THE SAME STAGE! But I guess I'm wrong and you no what your talking about because you seem to think that you don't need to see two bodybuilders beside each other, rather you can just see them in "motion". Seriously man get a clue, because you sound like an idiot!

----------


## ZachG_85

> Why is Haney the best, because he has the most titles? Ronnie has taken his physique to a level no one else ever has and if he wants to break Haney's record he can, as long as he continues to compete.On another note did you not read anything I wrote? Now your comparing them from videos, also with different lighting. I've seen them on video bro and better yet I've each in person on stage on two seperate occasions. Just like I said before (and if you notice I never once said who has a better back) YOU CAN'T COMPARE TWO BODYBUILDERS UNLESS THEY ARE ON THE SAME STAGE! But I guess I'm wrong and you no what your talking about because you seem to think that you don't need to see two bodybuilders beside each other, rather you can just see them in "motion". Seriously man get a clue, because you sound like an idiot!


Wow. Angry little bastard, aren't ya?

Anyway, Haney's the best for a bunch of reasons. Aside from holding the most titles, he was the first to herald in the era of the super-heavyweight Mr. O, outweighing his competitors by around 20 lbs or more. He had a back as wide as Dorian or Ronnie but at the same time had a waist that was smaller than either of them by FAR. Haney, Sergio, Ronnie/Dorian. That's the top four Mr. Os, in order.

And you're right, you can't compare unless they're beside each other, for the most part. However there are things that ARE visible simply in pictures that are comparable. For instance you'll notice Dorian's back lat isn't nearly as impressive as his front. Ronnie is the reverse. Just one aspect.

As for Ronnie continuing to win as long as he competes, well, I don't know how much longer THIS can keep winning.

----------


## decadbal

in the past i would have gone against big ron, but after seeing his vid, and talkin to ppl about him and finding out more about him i dont think anyone in pro BBing could beat him, he has the best work ethic, and when ppl will really admit it, his body is years ahead of JC and any other pro... my vote goes to Ronnie.

----------


## retired

I hear that Ronnie will be competing at 285lbs at the 2003 Olympia. It is either a bullshit claim, designed to psyche out his competitors and get them to come in too heavy themselves (shades of Arnold's psyche-out of Ferrigno in '75), or else it is an admission that Ronnie's distended belly is forever out of control. 

Maybe he's hoping that at 285, the rest of him will be so huge that the gut won't be as noticeable. I have my doubts...

----------


## ZachG_85

Best work ethic, I don't know. Sure he works hard and was a cop and all (part-time if I remember correctly), but I'd argue that any of the amateurs work harder because they generally have to hold full-time corporate jobs just to survive.

As for the freaky back issue, Dorian had the width, Ronnie the thickness.

Coming in at 285? Well considering his waist was about the same as his chest in 2001 at 265, I can't imagine him at 285 would look that good at all. People say "Oh, look at the pictures out of the 2002 O!" Well I say watch the Unbelievable, he looks the exact same.

----------


## Steele

ronnie smokes dorian in almost every aspect. ronnie has mass and shape! no one else comes close.

----------


## Steele

ronnie smokes dorian in almost every aspect. ronnie has mass and shape! dorian just had (some) mass, not the best shape at all.no one else comes close to ronnie.

----------


## Dude-Man

Ronnie has no shape. His midsection looks like a freaking swiss ball. Abs are disgusting. Dorians cuts are all much better.

----------


## retired

I stand corrected. Ronnie came in a 285 and looked much better than he did at 265. I expect that we will eventually find out how Chad accomplished this.

----------


## retired

Gotta add this one to the pile:

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> ronnie smokes dorian in almost every aspect. ronnie has mass and shape! dorian just had (some) mass, not the best shape at all.no one else comes close to ronnie.


calves anyone? DORIAN= "DA MAN"

----------


## Random

who gives a **** about calves, such a weak and small muscle anyway, i dont even think the judges look at calves...why? because calves dont mean ****

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> who gives a **** about calves, such a weak and small muscle anyway, i dont even think the judges look at calves...why? because calves dont mean ****


calves do mean something. completeness. dont get me wrong, ronnie is awesome, but with everything else huge, why not the calves. they do mean something. think of what dexter would look like with a real set of em. 

captain, are you one of those seagull guys at the beach? 

freakiest back= dorian

----------


## fefespbeto

doryan

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie - Mr. Olympia 2003

----------


## retired

those pics of Ronnie from the 2003 Olympia are unbelievable...

----------


## retired

a great back double bicep shot:

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie 1

----------


## rruhl

Ronnie 2

----------


## DELTA9MDA

ok ok ...we have the 2 best here, so this will go on and on. my pic is Dorian, but the difference between the two is not that great.

----------


## LM1332

> a great back double bicep shot:


What bicep?

----------


## retired

> What bicep?


The bicep is the muscle of the upper arm opposite the tricep. Arm flexion involves a shortening or "contraction" of the bicep muscle, whereas arm extension involves a shortening or contraction of the tricep muscle.

In the picture, Dorian yates is "flexing" his "biceps." You can see them if you direct your attention to the large lumps on top of his arms, between his shoulders and his elbows.

Let me know if I can give you any more tips!

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> What bicep?


get off it. that pic of dorian was taken right before he won the 1993 mr o, before the tear.

----------


## harleyman

dorian all the way he has much better sym. and alot freakin harder hes genatic freak.

----------


## gymwrecker

Dorian by a mile....!!!  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## DELTA9MDA

> found some more... I gotta keep this thread alive, tomorrow is back day


shear thickness.

----------


## JoeyJuice

i met both dorian and ronnie, dorian was a dick and im glad he got hurt, ronnie is a real nice guy met him at johnny latts.

----------


## RollPlayer

Gotta say Dorian is HUGE. A freak!

----------


## nsa

Dorian should be a nice guy to the fans, but you can afford to be a d!ck too. What are fans gonna do beat him up. LOL. He could probably take on like 3 people at once.

----------


## Maraxus

Ronnie hands down. Amazing BBer, amazing work ethic, and dedication. No competition for a few years. I think he will win 10 Sandows.

----------


## H-BOL

i would say ronnie is way bigger than dorian but the abs on ronnie are sick.. it doesnt even look like he has any

----------


## Dude-Man

they both look like blocks. Give me dexter or lee priest or lee haney all the way.

----------


## PJAY71

Here ya go. Now compare. BTW I didn't include Haney or Priest - it really didn't make sense too.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ogartime

Dorian ruled in his time. Ronnies back rules now!

----------


## Dude-Man

> Here ya go. Now compare. BTW I didn't include Haney or Priest - it really didn't make sense too.


sue me if i don't think a refridgerator with arms looks good. Aesthetics is what i'm all about. Want to see an awesome back? Check out flex wheeler's in the thread titles "best ever"

----------


## Dally

I always appreciated Dorians hardness and quality. Ronnie is quite freaky tho.

Dorian in most shots has weaker rear delts and due to the huge lats overpowering the rows or whatever the hell he does to get that freakin huge.

I'd have to say Ronnie, but I like Dorian better.  :Don't know: 

actually after that pic for pic comparo

I'd have to say that Dorian is just as good if not better

Traps up top are not as big as Ronnies but Dorian has better "lower traps" 
and his lower lats are not as flared

it could be the arm positioning tho

anyways wicked!

----------


## PJAY71

> sue me if i don't think a refridgerator with arms looks good. Aesthetics is what i'm all about. Want to see an awesome back? Check out flex wheeler's in the thread titles "best ever"


I understand your opinion but this is a "Ronnie or Dorian" thread.

----------


## Cole Trickle

GREAT thread Gordero.. NICE back comparison collage's Big Dude & PJay.. Each of them look better than the other in certain poses & it is VERY hard to choose who has the #1 back.. but if forced to answer, I would go w/ Yates..

Yates only flaw was upper pecs (bicep injury not included)
Coleman's only flaw is calves

Overall I think Coleman is better :Cool:

----------


## slizzut

ronnie got some serious back

----------


## retired

found another back shot of Ronnie:

----------


## PJAY71

From Gordero's pic alone. What I've noticed is that Ronnie has sooo much muscle - esp on his back, that it hangs and overlaps adjoining muscles. Which if you're not knowledgable, you'll mistake for fat. It's not a fan comment, it's the truth. We have to remember. Ronnie is handling [well too] poundage that no other pro lifts. Thus he's gonna build muscle that no one else has, muscle development that probably has not been seen on the pro level ever.

----------


## sp9

> From Gordero's pic alone. What I've noticed is that Ronnie has sooo much muscle - esp on his back, that it hangs and overlaps adjoining muscles. Which if you're not knowledgable, you'll mistake for fat. It's not a fan comment, it's the truth. We have to remember. Ronnie is handling [well too] poundage that no other pro lifts. Thus he's gonna build muscle that no one else has, muscle development that probably has not been seen on the pro level ever.


agreed, have not seen anyone else doing the kind of contest prep weight that Ronnie does. Love the new leg workout on his DVD. 800lb squats (8 - 45s, 1 - 10, 1 - 5, 1 - 2.5 per side!). Then into 2250lb leg presses? WTF? A true monster. Will hopefully beat Haney's record if he can stay healthy and injury free.

----------


## kingofmasters

Am I the only one disgusted by Bodybuilders on this level?

This isn't healthy anymore! (why they all die at age 35-50 years)
and I hardly think more then 0,0001% of Women find this attractive...

The last esthetic (so beauty) looking BB were Schwarzenegger, Flex Wheeler and Mike Mentzer.

I'll post a pic of

1. Arnold

2. Disgusting looking BB

----------


## buffteen

Well, sorry to say but that is today's bodybuilding world. If you dont like it then don't read Flex or Muscular Development and instead pick up a copy of Men's Exercise or Men's Fitness; then enter Men's fitness pageant. This is the direction GH has taken us, congrats to Dexter Jackson for making it work for him dispite not beeing rewarded like Ronnie Coleman who goes all out. Personally I like seeing the HUGE muscle and don't mind the decline of asthetics as much as other people do. I want to see TOTAL Freaks, go out with a bang, if you have to go.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## nsa

That guy has a gh gut. If you use gear but stay away from gh you will be fine. There are still aesthetic bb'ers today, dexter jackson is a perfect example.

----------


## PJAY71

Ronnie has the package to be where he is - regardless of GH and the "look" favored by the fans and judges. From the beginning I always thought his frame resembled Haney [same hanging pecs & lat flare] with better arms, legs etc. It was just a matter of progress that he'd make it to the top. His strength was always there as well - being an accomplished powerlifter early in his carreer. Same goes with Yates. He had the drive and the physique. It's just the sign of the times that GH etc. came on the scene and that's where the sport went. They both would've still been Mr. O's regardless.

----------


## Cole Trickle

i got a video of the 92 Mr. O & Coleman didnt make the top 15.. (athletes placing 16th & beyond were not individually scored). He looked good but i never thought he'd be Mr. O. That was before the insulin craze adding 30-40 lbs of muscle onto these guys. Tom Prince said Coleman started gettin BIG around 1994/1995. I asked him what the hell did Coleman exactly take & Tom said "you'll have to ask him for yourself" .. lol good answer tho..

----------


## wael

you can see here both at Mr.Olympia 95:
there is no way to compare Yates to coleman.

----------


## Cole Trickle

GREAT shot wael.. in that pic Yates looks superior, but that was 1995

----------


## Random

hey can someone post the pic of coleman, its a Muscle and fitness photo shoot after the arnold classic 2001, hes wearing orange trunks, i couldnt find the pic...

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

dorian yates is def. superior to ronnie...ronnie is sick but that gut has to be the most digusting thing in the world... he doesnt look like a human....when was the last time he got laid looking like that???

----------


## MASTER

People who seem to think dorian had a better back clearly have obviously not seen ronnie the last 2 years, hes is like 2 stone heavier than dorian eva was, showin a pic of ronnie from 95 when he was like 240 is not a fair comparison considerin at last yrs olympia he was 296, just as cut. There is absolutely no comparison in size in any way shape or form, ronnie is much bigger. And i neva realised jay had a huge gh gut, is that pic 4 real, or is it photoshopped??

----------


## DizzyBoy

> Wow. Angry little bastard, aren't ya?
> 
> Anyway, Haney's the best for a bunch of reasons. Aside from holding the most titles, he was the first to herald in the era of the super-heavyweight Mr. O, outweighing his competitors by around 20 lbs or more. He had a back as wide as Dorian or Ronnie but at the same time had a waist that was smaller than either of them by FAR. Haney, Sergio, Ronnie/Dorian. That's the top four Mr. Os, in order.
> 
> And you're right, you can't compare unless they're beside each other, for the most part. However there are things that ARE visible simply in pictures that are comparable. For instance you'll notice Dorian's back lat isn't nearly as impressive as his front. Ronnie is the reverse. Just one aspect.
> 
> As for Ronnie continuing to win as long as he competes, well, I don't know how much longer THIS can keep winning.


Everyons stomach sags out to an extent when they relax completely. Get real man

----------


## DELTA9MDA

that is heiko in the pic next to arnold, not cutler

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

i don't think i'd ever do what the pros do to myself. I think alot of the pros are just a little bit crazy for justifying that amount of juice...but i do like seeing crazy people do crazy things, especially when it's turning themselves into freaks!

However, if being that big is what is important to them, then they are the best judge to decide if the JUICE is worth the squeeze, and we can all sit around, watch, and enjoy the show.

----------


## DizzyBoy

> Wow. Angry little bastard, aren't ya?
> 
> Anyway, Haney's the best for a bunch of reasons. Aside from holding the most titles, he was the first to herald in the era of the super-heavyweight Mr. O, outweighing his competitors by around 20 lbs or more. He had a back as wide as Dorian or Ronnie but at the same time had a waist that was smaller than either of them by FAR. Haney, Sergio, Ronnie/Dorian. That's the top four Mr. Os, in order.
> 
> And you're right, you can't compare unless they're beside each other, for the most part. However there are things that ARE visible simply in pictures that are comparable. For instance you'll notice Dorian's back lat isn't nearly as impressive as his front. Ronnie is the reverse. Just one aspect.
> 
> As for Ronnie continuing to win as long as he competes, well, I don't know how much longer THIS can keep winning.


He's relaxed moron... I hate when people hate on Ronnie. Relax your stomach, bet it pooches out. Also do you realize that in bodybuilding they carb up? Carbing up is what gives Ronnie's stomach some size. Most pros have guts bro. Cutler has a big gut. The only pros never to have guts were Flex, Levrone, Ray, Dexter, and Darrem.

----------


## Gorgoroth_

> He's relaxed moron... I hate when people hate on Ronnie. Relax your stomach, bet it pooches out. Also do you realize that in bodybuilding they carb up? Carbing up is what gives Ronnie's stomach some size. Most pros have guts bro. Cutler has a big gut. The only pros never to have guts were Flex, Levrone, Ray, Dexter, and Darrem.



Dude... What about lee haney , arnold , frank zane , rich gaspari , Andreas munzer ... the list goes on. Guts starting to show up when GH got big in the Pro BB community.

----------


## TryingHard

Ronnie's back is insane!!!!! The man is just a mountain of muscle!!! In the photos above his legs have got to measure at least 40 inches. Nobody will come close to Ronnie for at least the next 2 years. As for Dorian he took the sport to the next level just as Ronnie has. Please don't ever compare Ronnie to Arnold!! Arnold could not even stand on stage at a amateur contest these days. The way the sport is going in the next 5 years you will have to be over 320lbs to even be considered to be MR O. 

"Make Pain a Friend, and You will Have a Friend for Life"

----------


## TryingHard

Just wanted to reply to the 1995 Pic of Dorian vs Ronnie. If we are going to annaylize Ronnie, lets do Dorian also. Dorian has no Bicep Peak, but does anyone say anything about that???? Seems to me that some people are looking at other things around here, and not just the bodies of these two men. Just like everybody wants Jay Cutler to win......I WONDER why??? Is it because he is a blond hair Blue eyed american boy? I have seen alot of people flame Ronnie colman for no reason. What just because he has a distended belly??? Lets take a look at Jay Cutler then and annaylize his "BIG" Jaw. We could sit here all day and talk about how big his jaw is and what it is from, but I don't see anyone knocking him about it. Why?? Lets take a look at ourselves and think we are judging their bodies, not their color. 

"Make PAIN a Friend and You will Have a Friend for Life"

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

It is a known fact that many black bodybuildiers have what is called "high lat" development. One in particular is Paul Dillett. Another is Ronnie Coleman although he has maximized his potential. Other black bodybuilders have high Calf development which make their calves look less impressive. This is a matter of genetics and has been talked about by many experts. If you look at Arnold or Dorian, their lats go all the way down to their waist. It just makes it unbeatable. I'm not trying to be racist, but this has been discussed and noticed for years....high lat and calf development of black bodybuilders is quite noticeable.. Other traits can make black bodybuilders the best, but those are some genetic factors that can hurt black bodybuilders. I hope no one takes this in a racist way.


STAYHUNGRY

----------


## eazyduzit3

> Ronnie colemans back looks like its fat. He has so much muscle there is muscle literally pouring and overlapping other muscle. Yates is more pleasing, but ronnie's is more of a "how big can I get" type of experiment. I'm not voting for either because my votes always go to the man...Arnold.
> 
> peace


AMEN

----------


## eazyduzit3

> i don't think i'd ever do what the pros do to myself. I think alot of the pros are just a little bit crazy for justifying that amount of juice...but i do like seeing crazy people do crazy things, especially when it's turning themselves into freaks!
> 
> However, if being that big is what is important to them, then they are the best judge to decide if the JUICE is worth the squeeze, and we can all sit around, watch, and enjoy the show.


im going through and fiding stipid shate toi say quotes
and heres another.... sorry i missed out on this one  :Aabanhimlikeabitch:  
 :0piss:  anabolicguy 1981 in the range of fire

----------


## IronReload04

dude, i hate to say, cuz i respect coleman alot, but it am gonna go ahead and accuse ronnie of using synthol in his lats. look at that back comparison on page 4 between the 2 from 95 where ronnie couldnt touch dorian. look at his lats there, than look at his lats now. somthing just doesnt look right.

----------


## TAlexa

Coleman Has A Better Back Than Dorian.

----------


## BIGTJ

Dorians Back hams and calves are clearly better then Ronnies
in the 95 Pic. Just look at the rhomboid major,minor ,traps and
lower back they are thicker and grainier you can see more muscle fiber 
and striation and same for ham string and calves. Rons bicep sure peaks
better though.

----------


## English Power Lifter

dorian all the way

----------


## English Power Lifter



----------


## English Power Lifter



----------


## English Power Lifter



----------


## English Power Lifter



----------


## bombguy

aesthetically, I have to say Dorian was way more pleasing. Ronnie looks like those cattle that have had a lot of juice pumped in them. I'm a fan of Gunter personally...the tall guys gotta stick together.

----------


## LX-1

> aesthetically, I have to say Dorian was way more pleasing. Ronnie looks like those cattle that have had a lot of juice pumped in them. I'm a fan of Gunter personally...the tall guys gotta stick together.


ronnie is 10,000x more aesthetically pleasing than yates, you need to get your eyes checked.

----------


## BlueAndromeda73

My money is on Dorian I think his traps look better and back looks thicker athough Ronnie does look wider

----------


## LX-1

> My money is on Dorian I think his traps look better and back looks thicker athough Ronnie does look wider


ronnies back is MUCH thicker, check out that scene in cost of redemption where his shirt is off with his back to the camera about to do cardio, absolutely insane thickness, dorian doesnt come close.

----------


## IronReload04

> body part for part ronnie kills dorian , but i guess its not fair to compare them ....... as each was and is a great champ in their time , only thing about dorian is that his arms were very small compared to the rest of his body , to me a mr '' o'' should have monsters for arms a.k.a ronnie..... secondly dozzer's training was crazy although it worked for him in the end it got him .... i mean hip injury , delt problems , torn bicep , torn tricep ...... i still think the high volume works great .hey, if it worked for sergio n arnie its gotta be good !! btw ronnie trains like that as well.


after watching ronnie train in 3 videos, My interpretation is that no he does not train with high volume. IT resembles dorians actually. a few warm up sets, 135, 225, 315 just plain dont count if you are doing 405 and 495 for reps as sets. Resembles somthing in between dorians methods and medium volume.

----------


## ibootleg

dorians build sucks ... Ronnie kicks the shit out of that freak ... dorian is soo grose people like dorian yates and marcul ruhl are so wacked .. YUK !!

----------


## i_am_canadian

I love how there is always somebody that thinks it comes down to race. Ronnie is being discriminated against. Nothing to do with the fact that a lot of the finer details of his build are being lost in his mass. I dont like the mass monsters, it is getting better now that they are working on the GH guts a bit and making them a little tighter. If i could pick who i think the ideal Mr. O would be it would be between a few guys. Dex, Cormier(when he comes in 100%), Baddell.

----------

